
In Russia, a Bribery Case Lifts the Veil on Kremlin Intrigue - tryingagainbro
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/21/world/europe/russia-bribery-vladimir-putin-igor-sechin.html
======
tryingagainbro
_In Mr. Ulyukayev’s telling, he had accepted the gift basket of sausages and a
bag of wine only to later discover, to his surprise, $2 million in cash tucked
in among the other goodies._

I am sure that has happened to all of us. Personally I always hated it, those
5-6 times it happened to me, the sausages smelled like $2 mil in cash...and
ruined the experience :)

